# Transformers  (Bumble Bee)



## jacsul (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw this one today and just couldn't resist.


----------



## TJ K (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like either all the red/orange from the leaves reflected off the car or there is a WB issue here. Amazing car but it seems like it's not completely sharp. Maybe too slow shutter. Did you see that camaro on the cma's that they had all the singers at the event sign and all 42 nascar drivers. I wonder what it finally sold for at the auction. Sweet car.


----------



## Brian L (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good and sharp to me on my monitor. yellows look yellow.


----------



## Be Smart (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, Great Car & Great Movie


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 18, 2009)

i agree with TJ...the front of the car seems a bit soft.

and im not sure it matters that much, but as a courtesy, most people will blur out plates.

beautiful car in a beautiful setting.


----------



## ecnal (Nov 18, 2009)

I like it. The vignetting (?) around the edges cuts into the car, though.


----------



## gian133 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yellow does look yellow. I agree though. The front end, mostly the lower part, looks soft.

And not a technical thing, but imo the black skirts/body kit (especially the front) look terrible. 

Cool shot.


----------



## JayCanon (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like to know what type of editing you did to this image.  The foliage colors in the background are very subdued, and make the car really stand out.  The car is well exposed, and your depth of field is good, although I agree that the front might be a_ little_ soft.  Also, the car seems to have a very slight tilt to it.  To me, the car has a better stance when this image is rotated 1 degree to the left.  

Excellent image!  :thumbup:


----------



## RancerDS (Nov 18, 2009)

Would like to see the un-edited shot (not counting cropping) before making any C&C.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the photo is too warm, which is maybe why some of us seem to think the yellow is a bit off.  I don't think anyone is aying the yellow isn't yellow, just that if you've seen this car in person, it much brighter.  My guess is that you pushed the warmth in post to bring out the foliage, but I think it tweaked the yellow a bit too much.  Beautiful car.


----------



## Eventer (Nov 18, 2009)

OMg i love that car!!! damn its nice! cool photo too the background is real nice i think


----------



## TJ K (Nov 18, 2009)

Brian L said:


> Looks good and sharp to me on my monitor. yellows look yellow.





gian133 said:


> Yellow does look yellow. I agree though. The front end, mostly the lower part, looks soft.
> 
> And not a technical thing, but imo the black skirts/body kit (especially the front) look terrible.
> 
> Cool shot.


http://tysongamblin.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/2010-yellow-camaro-001.jpg

Does it still look yellow?


----------



## Foques (Nov 18, 2009)

i like it the shot.. and big moneys wasted on the car. 

sigh.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 18, 2009)

TJ K said:


> Brian L said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good and sharp to me on my monitor. yellows look yellow.
> ...



Exactly...


----------



## jacsul (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is the Original image...
ISO-200
1/160
F4.7
FL=79mm


----------



## TJ K (Nov 18, 2009)

What was the shutter speed? is that camera shake on the front or just soft? 
tj


----------



## Invictus (Nov 18, 2009)

whiteout the liscense plate the next time you pp a car.


----------



## jacsul (Nov 18, 2009)

I realize that now.:er: 
I'm not sure how to do it now.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 18, 2009)

jacsul said:


> I realize that now.:er:
> I'm not sure how to do it now.









like that, photoshop, or worse case scenario go to paint and paint over it


----------



## jacsul (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry about that, I meant once it's posted.


----------

